# LOL!! Must use push mower, CANNOT use rider...........



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Got a friend in Utah who quit doing pres work 6 weeks ago. The straw that broke the camels back you ask?? She was told due to all the damaged sprinklers she was not to use a rider or zero turn on 
ANY lawns and had to push mow them...... :no::no:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Genius minds at work there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Just walk faster and charge triple.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Just walk faster and charge triple.


Exactly, don't see the problem for your friend?

I'd be hearing "Ca-ching". :thumbup:

Is she an employee, or in business for herself?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Push mower could damage a sprinkler head too. Why not just weed whip the entire property?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll "push" my zero turn using the left and right handles.. Take a pic of the local neighborhood kid pushing his mower to his next job.:thumbsup:


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

Got to be AMS there the most logical national in the business, they are the ones that came up with flat rate system right??? $290.00 up to 35 cuyd?? come on guys they are always thinking logical!! Push mower man are they smart, should of seen that coming!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

So property preservation contractors work for a flat rate determined by others, and using methods also set by others? 

Why can't you wave your middle finger, do it your way, and if you cause damage...fix it?

That kid pushing his mower to a different job.... I'd follow him, sounds like he's onto something.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Catpaw said:


> So property preservation contractors work for a flat rate determined by others, and using methods also set by others?
> 
> Why can't you wave your middle finger, do it your way, and if you cause damage...fix it?
> 
> That kid pushing his mower to a different job.... I'd follow him, sounds like he's onto something.


There is a certain degree of latitude allowed allowed as to how you accomplish your job, but they do largely dictate means and methods. 

The flat rate is negotiable, typically after you prove you are worth negotiating with. 

Waving your middle firnger will get you dropped. You have to be creative. Like refuse any new work for a month due to your overwhelming work load and let them send it all to the second string that screws up everything they touch. Once you start doing it all again they will have a different take on how much you get paid and how you accomplish what you have to do.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Got a friend in Utah who quit doing pres work 6 weeks ago. The straw that broke the camels back you ask?? She was told due to all the damaged sprinklers she was not to use a rider or zero turn on
> ANY lawns and had to push mow them...... :no::no:


Good luck advertising for that one.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Got a friend in Utah who quit doing pres work 6 weeks ago. The straw that broke the camels back you ask?? She was told due to all the damaged sprinklers she was not to use a rider or zero turn on
> ANY lawns and had to push mow them...... :no::no:


Which company made that request?:whistling


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Got a friend in Utah who quit doing pres work 6 weeks ago. The straw that broke the camels back you ask?? She was told due to all the damaged sprinklers she was not to use a rider or zero turn on
> ANY lawns and had to push mow them...... :no::no:


THINK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX PPL 
do it with the rider then use a push in the pics. :thumbsup:

AS for them telling you to use the push thats nice NO not gonna be done here, that makes you an employee. They could recommend but not cut your pay or deny because you used a rider unlesss it is in your contract.


----------

